# North Yorkshire Show Pickering



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Would there be any interest in folks attending this show if we can get a jolly good discount for MHF members and us having a rally there?

At the moment the price is a whopping £22 per night  :roll: but I think we might be able to knock it down to £12 per night.

Please post if you think you would like to go to it

North Yorkshire Leisure Show

Jacquie


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

We'd like to go to a show and this one wouldn't be too far away but it's sad that none of them let dogs in. Unfortunately this means we'll never be going to one!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Dogs are allowed on the camping field just not into the entertainment.

Quote from the website:
"Please note that we do allow dogs onto the camp site field but they must be on leads and well controlled. 
We do not allow dogs into the entertainment site itself"


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Is there any interest in this rally,before I try and book leave to do it.
Thanks
George :roll: :lol:


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Pickering show*

We would be interested if there is going to be a rally

Sue and Steve
:lol:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Pickering show*



barney2 said:


> We would be interested if there is going to be a rally
> 
> Sue and Steve
> :lol:


Hi Steve & Sue
I have asked Jac to list it as a rally,will add to it as I get more Information,I know the bar will be open Friday to Monday nights,I think the Saturday night is The Rat Pack the cost I don't know yet,but I will add the information as I get it.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)




----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

*Show Rally added at North Yorkshire Leisure Show in Pickerin*

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at North Yorkshire Leisure Show in Pickering, Yorkshire starting 24/08/2012

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=365

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If you are looking for somewhere to go for August Bank Holiday may I suggest you join our "scottie" George & Angie at Pickering for this new show.

The price is £12 per night for Motorhomefacts members  

So get adding you names to the rally list fast folks



Jacquie


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

We'd be interested. It would be our first Facts rally.
Mike


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi 
Just a reminder about the very late addition to the rally year.

To book please phone on 0800 285 1967 or you can e.mail them at [email protected]

Please do NOT try booking from their web site as it will charge you £22 per night
.
We can depending on numbers take the big tent for the night get-togethers if there is nothing provided.
we can make our own intertainment.

George :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Friday night free entertainment in the bar

Saturday The Rat Pack Vegas Spectacular which is £20 per ticket but i'm trying to get us a discount on this


Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)




----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
just another little bump.


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Scottie won`t bump this to-day :lol:

I like the look but am too scared to book :wink: 

But all being well


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

JimM said:


> Scottie won`t bump this to-day :lol:
> 
> I like the look but am too scared to book :wink:
> 
> But all being well


 :lol: wrong bro
a little bump.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

HELLO all
I think I might be a bit lonely,any one else going. :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now listed as a rally so get adding your names folks

North Yorkshire Show Rally

Jac


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

We're thinking about it scottie, seeing if we can fit it in, have to be honest though; i'm really keen to go to dalby forest, is that naughty  

at the official website they seem to have dropped the price to £15 per night, still not as cheap as with MHF

Lee


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Pickering Show*

I rang and spoke to them today, they are going to fix the online booking so that we wil lbe able to book online.

I am going to ring back tomorrow to book.
We can only stay Saturday and Sunday night, both working on Friday till late.

Hope we have some company

:lol: 
Steve and Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

lgbzone said:


> We're thinking about it scottie, seeing if we can fit it in, have to be honest though; i'm really keen to go to dalby forest, is that naughty
> 
> at the official website they seem to have dropped the price to £15 per night, still not as cheap as with MHF
> 
> Lee


Oh thats good then they are listening to me 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Pickering Show*



barney2 said:


> I rang and spoke to them today, they are going to fix the online booking so that we wil lbe able to book online.
> 
> I am going to ring back tomorrow to book.
> We can only stay Saturday and Sunday night, both working on Friday till late.
> ...


Brilliant Steve & Sue scottie will be a happy bunny hes got some company please add your name to the rally listy

HERE

Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

YIPPEE that's us up to 3 now,room for a lot more.
:lol:


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

an99uk said:


> Dogs are allowed on the camping field just not into the entertainment.
> 
> Quote from the website:
> "Please note that we do allow dogs onto the camp site field but they must be on leads and well controlled.
> We do not allow dogs into the entertainment site itself"


Does this include the sales areas or is it just no dogs in the entertainment area such as the bar etc at night?
What specifically is 'entertainment areas' please.
Previously at other shows, dog is ok round stands and inner buildings but not at night....mind you, she is more of the motown music rather than 'rat pack' type. Tony


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

tonyblake said:


> an99uk said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs are allowed on the camping field just not into the entertainment.
> ...


Will check with the organisers and get a definitive answer.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

*dogs at the rally.*

Hi All
I Have just talked to the main man at the events centre,He Said

"Dogs are allowed any where on a lead except the entertainment"* 

Now,lets see some more names for this bank holiday rally.
George*


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Rally Confirmation*

Hi Scottie

I have just confirmed my place on line and payed with Pay pal.
We will be arriving Saturday for 2 nights.
Look forward to seeing you both then

Steve and Sue


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Thank you Steve and Sue,at least 3 of us will enjoy Pickering Rally any more for this rally


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Can I ask where all the members from up here are going the weekend of this rally, lovely area for visiting, new show group so new things to see and a chance to meet up with old and new friends.
 more members would be welcome.
george


----------



## jax (May 11, 2007)

we have a Christening in Pately Bridge on the Saturday or would have been going. Could only do the Sunday on the way back to Scarborough. Jackie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Might come to this one, but will have 2 of the grandchildren with us, and possibly their dad! trying to contact him, but he is notorious for not responding to texts/emails and is in the lake district camping so may have no signal.
Are there facilities for children do you know?

Sue


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

suedew said:


> Might come to this one, but will have 2 of the grandchildren with us, and possibly their dad! trying to contact him, but he is notorious for not responding to texts/emails and is in the lake district camping so may have no signal.
> Are there facilities for children do you know?
> 
> Sue


Hi Sue
Hope you can make it,Pickering is a nice place to visit,ever go on the train trip.
George


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Been there often, mostly on the bike, realise that we walked past the entrance to the showground when we stayed nearby a few weeks ago. The steam train was the first place we took Elliot, he was a few weeks old at the time, so maybe he will need a refresher lol
Not managed to contact them yet though.

sue


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

an99uk said:


> tonyblake said:
> 
> 
> > an99uk said:
> ...


Have you by chance got the answer yet please?


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

tonyblake said:


> an99uk said:
> 
> 
> > tonyblake said:
> ...


Hi
I posted this last week after you asked the question.

Hi All 
I Have just talked to the main man at the events centre,He Said

"Dogs are allowed any where on a lead except the entertainment"*

Now,lets see some more names for this bank holiday rally. 
George*


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Sue
If he wants to go and play bikes let him,just bring your self and relax.
George :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

We'd like to come but have a concern; we are away from tomorrow, when we book online with the organisers, will they send tickets or something to our address? obviously we won't be at home to receive them. is there a mechanism in place for us to book etc then just turn up?

Thanks
Lee


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

lgbzone said:


> Hi
> 
> We'd like to come but have a concern; we are away from tomorrow, when we book online with the organisers, will they send tickets or something to our address? obviously we won't be at home to receive them. is there a mechanism in place for us to book etc then just turn up?
> 
> ...


HI
YOU CAN BOOK AND PICK UP YOUR TICKETS AT THE GATE,THAT WAY YOU CAMP WITH THE GROUP NOT IN GENERAL CAMPING,AND IF YOU BOOK WITH THE GROUP YOU GET DISCOUNT.
GEORGE


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

scottie said:


> tonyblake said:
> 
> 
> > an99uk said:
> ...


*
Thanks and that was there origianally as you say but didn't answer my specfic question.
Which is the entertainment are and would that include insides where exhibitors are or is it just the night time area for the show per se and this isn't an area of exhibitors?
It comes down to the definition od entertainment area really.
E.g. I have been to some M/H shows where the night time entertainment is used in the same buiding as exhibitors. I don't know the lay out of Pickering and therefore if I cannot take my dog into areas of exhibitors then I just am not able to attend.
I don't go to shows.*


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

scottie said:


> HI
> YOU CAN BOOK AND PICK UP YOUR TICKETS AT THE GATE,THAT WAY YOU CAMP WITH THE GROUP NOT IN GENERAL CAMPING,AND IF YOU BOOK WITH THE GROUP YOU GET DISCOUNT.
> GEORGE


Hi Scottie

Many thanks for the reply, i'll collect the tickets on arrival then. i always intended to book with the club and i'm aware of the discount.

Thanks again
Lee

p.s. not sure why the reply was posted in all caps, i hope it wasn't considered a stupid question.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

For anyone that may be interested; tickets can also be emailed.

I asked;


> Regarding the north Yorkshire leisure show, Pickering 24th to 27th of August;
> 
> I'm looking at booking today camping with a club, I'm wondering if you then send out tickets or whether we can then just turn up at the weekend. The reason I'm asking is that we go away tomorrow and won't be at home until after the show, if we require tickets that you post out, we won't receive them.


They replied;


> We can email across a camping pass for you to print off ready for your stay, if you wish to pay on line through paypal we can organise that for you today. If you could state the dates you wish to stay that would be great and we look forward to welcoming you to the showground and the first year of the show which we hope will grow over the coming years to become a must visit annual event.


Lee


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

lgbzone said:


> scottie said:
> 
> 
> > HI
> ...


Very sorry just read what I posted,sorry for shouting did not look to see if caps was on.replying whilist I am at work have to be sneaky.
again Sorry
George


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

scottie said:


> Very sorry just read what I posted,sorry for shouting did not look to see if caps was on.replying whilist I am at work have to be sneaky.
> again Sorry
> George


No need to apologise George, I thought it may be by mistake, see you at the show!

Lee


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

I paid through their website this afternoon with paypal, i was surprised that there wasn't any details taken from me, so i emailed them some information, using their (print off) booking form as a template. i stated the club as motorhomefacts.com and i'll print out the paypal receipt, does this leave things in place for me to collect the tickets when we arrive.

many thanks
Lee


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
Getting excited now,up to 5 vans attending,only 3 confirmed.
has any one booked and not added there name to the MHF list.
George


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

If it's any use to anyone, they sent me a plan of the site.

Lee


----------



## benjy30 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi yes sounds interesting benjy


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

lgbzone said:


> If it's any use to anyone, they sent me a plan of the site.
> 
> Lee


Thanks for the map but as we have been to Pickering show a few times, without any landmarks the map is difficult to decipher.

Main entrance..........from where? They do have a habit of moving the entrance around :roll:
It doesn't show the main fixed entertainment building on the map so it is hard to see how it is orientated in relation to the town, its a bit naff really.

If you can hang on until we get there we will post directions to our camping pitch, providing we can get a signal that is :lol:

edit to add map.
This is a bit better but no clue once you are inside the ground
http://www.northyorkshireleisureshow.co.uk/howtofindus.html


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Last couple of days for this rally,any one else interested,they must close the advanced booking.

George


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

There is always one that can't master the flipping obvious. Yet again, it is my turn to take the hounour!
How do I book and pay? Can't even get them on the phone!
Please, somebody, tell me how in words of half syllables or grunts.

Patrick


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> There is always one that can't master the flipping obvious. Yet again, it is my turn to take the hounour!
> How do I book and pay? Can't even get them on the phone!
> Please, somebody, tell me how in words of half syllables or grunts.
> 
> Patrick


Hi Patrick

Have you tried going to.
http://www.northyorkshireleisureshow.co.uk/booking.html
click on the middle group payment section and remember to say with MHF 
you can pay by cards or by paypal,the phone will/ should get answered if you still get a have a problem get back to me asap and I will contact the man direct,will be phoning him later today.
George


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you, Scottie
Was that option always there?!?!
All done now so confirmed.
Yo will know us when we arrive because I just bought a new red flag for SWMBO to carry as she walks in front...

Patrick


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Thank you, Scottie
> Was that option always there?!?!
> All done now so confirmed.
> Yo will know us when we arrive because I just bought a new red flag for SWMBO to carry as she walks in front...
> ...


Red Flag,um beware. :lol: I have confirmed you on the MHF list,
see you there,are more coming along,still got time.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all
I have just talked to James,the main man for this group,he has said that there will be no closing time for pre booking,so you can still attend with out booking and camp with the group.

Come along and join us over the bank holiday.

George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

any more attending


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Confirming my confirmation. Pass printed off, ferry booked, loading the van tomorrow.

Vic


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

VJP said:


> Confirming my confirmation. Pass printed off, ferry booked, loading the van tomorrow.
> 
> Vic


Thanks Vic,see you there,still 24 places available.not to late for this bank holiday rally.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
It's not to late to join us for this bank holiday rally, :lol:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi again
We will bring the MHF merchandise to sell at the rally,Flags,Pennants, stickers,key rings and the the last couple of 6 mtr flag poles.
see you there.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All
We will be setting of from harrogate for the Pickering rally soon,we expect to be there around tea time if anyone is coming today 

see you ALL soon.
George


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Sorry not confirmed, might be a 'last minuter' john wants to go to Cadwell. Might come on my own.

sue


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Well here we are ready and waiting for you all.

The show looks small but the traders are beavering away erecting stands so may look better tomorrow.

As you enter the show ground, follow the yellow arrows marked MHF follow the road until you reach a road block of cones. MCC are camping to the right, turn left here. Continue up this lane for approx 500yds, road bears round to the right. Turn right at the Motorhomefacts sign and there we are.

Pitch is sloping so chocks will be required. Fairly dry and firm. It is on grass so bring bread trays if you have them.Toilet and showers on our pitch. Water and elson not too far away.

If we are not at our post, park yourself by the white marker stick, we won't be very far away.
See you when you get here.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Scottie
we are currently down south, should be with you early evening on FridaY or late afternoon
thanks


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

lgbzone said:


> Hi Scottie
> we are currently down south, should be with you early evening on FridaY or late afternoon
> thanks


Hi
No problem see you when you get here,

when coming to the show to camp enter by the campers entrance and follow previous directions,
now the bad news, thunder ansd lightning this morning,raining at the moment but ground ok.
any problems ring me on 07957 217001.
see you.
george


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hi Scottie, will NOT be attending, John's niece over from Australia and there is a last minute family gathering on Saturday. Hope you all have an ace time.

Sue


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

We were thinking of coming as day visitors today for a few essential bits and bobs - is it big enough to justify a 2 hour drive do you think?

Advice would be appreciated


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

[align=right]

Hi
If you are after motorhome type bits then no,there are no accessary stalls,a few of the traders have gone home very wet here,go for newark for what you need.
George


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

thanks, I'll take your advice and go to Newark

thanks again


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Just a vote of thanks to the Scottie team for making a very wet Pickering Show a pleasure despite the weather.
Now we understand why you are the Normally Excellent Rally Marshalls!

Patrick & Liz


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

Just returned from our smallest ever motorhome show, enjoyed the weekend despite the weather.
Once again we would like to thank our marshalls for their work in making us welcome.

See you at Lincoln
Look forward to the Skittles Scottie

Steve and Sue

:lol:


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

Just back from the Pickering Show. Thanks to George and Anji for running the MHF rally field....I think we had 7 vans there at one point. Good to meet Patrick_Philips, and Barney2, also JimM

See you at Lincoln


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi

Big thanks to George and Angie for the hospitality at the show, hope everyone had a good time, we did, really horrible to be back at work  

thanks
Lee


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

Back home now. As a show, a total waste of time. However, as a CL, very nice and close to the Moors and thank you Scottie for your help.

Vic


----------

